# New trailer for Star Trek Beyond



## Xaios (Dec 14, 2015)

What can I say, looks like fun!


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 14, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 17, 2015)

In like Flynn


----------



## wankerness (Dec 17, 2015)

If there was one thing missing from Star Trek, it was motorcycle stunts.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 17, 2015)

...that looks terrible...

Someone forgot to tell them its Star Trek...not a buddy cop action movie 

*edit*
I should add i'm sure it will do well..and be "ok" it just totally does not look like what I want out of a Star Trek movie.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 18, 2015)

Good Lord, you people are cynical. I, as a lifelong trekkie, am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 18, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Good Lord, you people are cynical. I, as a lifelong trekkie, am very much looking forward to it.



Gotta kind of agree with Downburst, and I'm a life long serious Trekkie myself. But these new movies to me all look like Michael Bay produced and directed them. All the explosions and death defying stunt stuff, just looks like Star Trek dumbed down for today's action crazed, or attention deficit, audiences. It's more like Mission Impossible in space or something. <shrug>


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 18, 2015)

This might be good news for people turned off by the RADICAL STUNTS in the trailer, even Simon Pegg didn't like the trailer and says it doesn't reflect the movie well!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> Gotta kind of agree with Downburst, and I'm a life long serious Trekkie myself. But these new movies to me all look like Michael Bay produced and directed them. All the explosions and death defying stunt stuff, just looks like Star Trek dumbed down for today's action crazed, or attention deficit, audiences. It's more like Mission Impossible in space or something. <shrug>
> 
> 
> Rev.



Be very afraid, Rev and I agree on something 

These new movies have been ok but nothing more, which is a shame as they really do have a great cast.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 20, 2015)

To me the first movie made zero sense. The Romulans were transported back in time. They could've saved their world! So why sit around simply waiting for revenge? And with Star Trek time travel is apparently not that hard so after warning their home world and settling all that they could've time traveled home to their current time. Just made no sense at all. And #2 sucked, even the producers and director seem to admit it. Abrams even said he takes the blame for it. 


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 21, 2015)

The first movie is kind of like many of the Marvel films, where they have a bunch of cool scenes and the casting/characters are great and there is a lot of zippy dialogue, but the actual plot itself isn't very interesting and no one remembers the villain ten minutes after the movie is over.

I don't really like two. It's not nearly as bad as its rep (it's about on Star Wars Episode II level on the internet), but it's bland. Everything is a disgusting blue tint, and it's way too violent.

I'll watch this one, but probably not in the theater. I didn't see the last two in the theater either, I just can't get very excited about them. The only Star Trek I ever saw in the theater was First Contact. I regret nothing! 

I'm not much of a Trekkie. I have seen most of the films, and have watched parts 2, 4, 6 and 8 at least four times each and really like them. The series, though, I can take or leave. I started watching TOS when Nimoy died, and was surprised by how good much of the first season was, but I can't see myself ever getting passionate about it. Similarly, I used to watch reruns of TNG when I was a teenager, and liked some of the episodes and was familiar with all the characters, but I was bored to tears by many of the other episodes! Thus, I don't have a problem with the new movies being pure action movies, I just don't find them to be upper-tier action movies. A lot of people said Abrams should be doing Star Wars instead of Star Trek when the first movie came out, and those people certainly were proven right this weekend, since the new Star Wars just takes a massive dump on the Trek movies (probably mostly because of the writers, but still).


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 21, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Good Lord, you people are cynical. I, as a lifelong trekkie, am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Xaios (May 21, 2016)

Trailer #2 released. I liked the first, but it had its detractors.

This one looks BADASS.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 21, 2016)

technomancer said:


> These new movies have been ok but nothing more, which is a shame as they really do have a great cast.



Agreed... well maybe with the exception of Chris Pine, who's acting is as wooden as his namesake. 

The first Trek movie was ok. It's a serviceable action movie. But I felt that Abrams and co just didn't get what Star Trek was all about, and tried to show a filtered version to the masses by using the plot from Top Gun.

Into Darkness, well...



wankerness said:


> I don't really like two. It's not nearly as bad as its rep (it's about on Star Wars Episode II level on the internet), but it's bland. Everything is a disgusting blue tint, and it's way too violent.



I get why the rep is so bad. Into Darkness is JJ Abrams' silly mystery box conceit at it's absolute worst, which only kept the secret that everybody saw coming and doesn't really mean anything other than the sole purpose of fanservice and the licence to galavant the references to it. I mean, the whole third act is a dumb retread of the much superior movie Into Darkness is winking at. 

Using Benedict Cumberbatch was a wasted opportunity, as he wasn't a character so much as he was just a plot device the movie was heavily relying on.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 21, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Using Benedict Cumberbatch was a wasted opportunity, as he wasn't a character so much as he was just a plot device the movie was heavily relying on.



but his voice sounds like a jaguar trapped inside a cello. plot and character development is rendered obsolete


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2016)

Benedict Cumberbatch annoys me. I don't really know why. It might be that he never seems to be having fun in anything, no matter how silly it is, and instead always has to be super dramatic pained man. I get it with The Imitation Game, sort of with Sherlock, but much less so with Star Trek. That doesn't bug me with some actors, but it does with him. I am going to have a hard time talking myself into seeing Doctor Strange no matter how good the reviews are.

EDIT: The new trailer looks fine, I'll take this stereotypical JW style "high repetitive piano note while ominous voiceovers occur, transitioning to inception BWAAHHHH noises coordinating with explosions between dialogue" trailer over the last one. It looks way less blue than the last movie, so it looks a lot better by default  I reallllly don't like Captain Kirk in these new movies, but all the other characters are good. I'm glad to see Spock and Bones interacting a lot and Idris Elba and that alien chick look fun.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 22, 2016)

Movie comes out today, it's currently sitting at 89% on Rotten Tomatoes. I'm going to see it at 3:30 pacific. Anyone else going to see it?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 22, 2016)

My girlfriend and I are either going tonight or next week.


Tonight, the decision was made!


----------



## mongey (Jul 22, 2016)

Me and the wife are trying to swing baby sitting so we can go this arvo.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 22, 2016)

Saw it. IMO, this is the best of the reboot movies. ....ing loved it.

There's one moment of the movie that _should_, by rights, be brain-meltingly dumb. However, they earn it so well that it's actually *face-meltingly awesome*.


----------



## MFB (Jul 23, 2016)

Xaios said:


> Saw it. IMO, this is the best of the reboot movies. ....ing loved it.
> 
> There's one moment of the movie that _should_, by rights, be brain-meltingly dumb. However, they earn it so well that it's actually *face-meltingly awesome*.



Part of me hopes that it's the clip from the trailers were the elf-looking chick is sitting in the Captain's chair when Kirk wants to; and after Scotty says, "he likes that seat" she deadpan delivers saying, "I'm de captain now!" in what comes out as the world's worst unintentional Captain Phillips parody.


----------

